# What are the names of the best racing pigeons of all time?



## toilco

what are the names of racing pigeons you considered the best of all time? who bred them? what strain? what country? and why you considered them the best?


----------



## vandergill

Well this is a hard question to answer, I think it depends from person to person and region to region. I personally like the Putteries, VosGenis, Fabri, Stigebuld lines, they are all hard racers but have a touch of speed. Our weather in SA is very unpredictable so you need to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I think he's talking about individual birds. 

Super Crack was a great pigeon. Lots of wins, very famous.
Some famous ones here in the US are Dreamboy, Tomba, Eurostar, The Duke, and Surebet. I'm sure you'll find them all over Ganus pedigrees. OHF had a lot of good birds before he passed away and they were dispersed.
White Bandit and 019 are well known Janssens. And then there are the Shaerlaekens birds (or however you spell it ). Sissi and the Golden Mattens for example. There are a lot of good birds out there. Also a lot of very hyped up ones


----------



## Alamo

"True Grit"......9 Combine wins with the Pittsburgh Center Combine....The pigeon,as an EGG,was found on the floor of the loft,and was placed under a hen to incubate...The owner never knew the real parents of this bird,and never produced another one like it,even though he had many pigeons win BIG races....But none ever even came close to 9 Combine wins !!!....I had a 2 Time Combine winner,and I was real proud of this great pigeon...To bad a hawk killed him in March of his 3rd year on earth.....Alamo


----------



## toilco

i think my pigeon is the best racing pigeon ever, he won 34 times all first, if its boxing its like 34 wins no losses, unbeatable, a super bird with 11 flight feathers both sides, his mother is janssen and his father is flying machine


----------



## Alamo

toilco.....34 club wins ?? or 34 Combine wins with 2,000+ birds in the race ?? Alamo


----------



## sky tx

Toilco--Sounds GREAT------BUT
How many lofts and birds & Distance were in these 34 WINs???????????
!00--300 miles?
5 - 50 lofts?
10-100-1,000 birds

I had 1 bird that flew 4,000 offical Race miles over a 4-5 years of Racing.
It was a " HOMER" not a "RACER"


----------



## conditionfreak

I think that this question is like asking who were the best soldiers of all time.

There are just too many different circumstances and deeds, to make a list. Some incidents well known and some no one remembers but may have been the best.

But if I had to go with pigeon race results, I would have to start with researching what pigeons won races from distances 1,000 or more miles.

Now those are worthy pigeons! To me, a 300 mile pigeon race is like a 1 mile race for a human. Cool, fast and all. But a marathon winner is a "feet" (pun intended) to behold. Show me a pigeon that won two or four 1000+ mile races and I will show you the best of the best. IMO.


----------



## Pigeon0446

sky tx said:


> I had 1 bird that flew 4,000 offical Race miles over a 4-5 years of Racing.
> It was a " HOMER" not a "RACER"


I really don't think 4,000 race miles over 4 or 5 years is all that much. I had a couple of birds this past young bird season fly over 2000 miles. One bird flew 9 out of the 10 club races then flew 2 extra 300 mile money races. One of the extra 300's was the day b4 she flew the 300 mile club race. Even my champion bird flew close to 2000 miles he flew the first 4 races with no good results then after that I clocked him in the top 10 out of around 275 birds 4 of the last 5 club races plus he flew a 300 mile money race money inbetween those ;ast 5 club race. He flew 2 100's, 3 150's, 2 200's, a 250, and 2 300's. And my distences are around 15 miles longer then the race distances so it comes out right about 2000 miles. The hen I talked about earlier flew all the same races except she had an extra 300 mile race. So she's over 2300 miles this season just in official race milage. I'm not that hard on all my birds but these 2 birds were never out of shape. It was like they more they flew the better. IDK how they did it they flew all those race plus they were going on 10 to 15, 25 mile tosses during the week between each race.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

toilco said:


> i think my pigeon is the best racing pigeon ever, he won 34 times all first, if its boxing its like 34 wins no losses, unbeatable, a super bird with 11 flight feathers both sides, his mother is janssen and his father is flying machine


Did you race it, or buy it as a breeder? There are many others out there with even more wins, on very impressive levels.


----------



## sky tx

Just wondering how many flyers race their birds thats 4-5 years old now.
or do they even have a 4-5 year old bird in their loft?
For me--a bird is in its "prime" for racing at 3-6 years old.


----------



## Pigeon0446

sky tx said:


> Just wondering how many flyers race their birds thats 4-5 years old now.
> or do they even have a 4-5 year old bird in their loft?
> For me--a bird is in its "prime" for racing at 3-6 years old.


I still have birds that were 5 years old last season on my OB team. So now they'll be 6 years old and if they keep up with the new guys they'll be racing.


----------



## seanG

http://genehearldevriendts.com/halloffame.html 
"oscar"


----------



## windyflat

Ron Greens Champion Breakaway won 59 races before being lost, Van Reets Daniel won more than 50 races....
Both birds were sprint racers and I know more than once Breakaway was raced twice a week not sure about Daniel....


----------



## windyflat

Here you go have a look


----------



## Alamo

Still waiting for TOILCO to answer my question !! 34 club wins...or....34 Combine wins ?? or 34 home first`s to the loft with NO WINS !!!......Alamo


----------



## Jaysen

Is it just me or does it seem to others that toilco is posting a lot of "set up" type questions? Asks about shaking birds then argues with every opinion. Asks about "best birds ever then holds his up as the best. Posts a ton of stuff that is pretty much ripped off of someone else's site (haven't bothered to look for the real source yet) then let's us know how much he loves the sport. 

So why hasn't he answer Alamo? Or sky_tx?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I've noticed the same thing. I'm trying to ignore it.


----------



## sky tx

I think he just wants to see his NAME on the Internet. he posts lots of "crap".
All copy and Paste----no "facts" of his own.
If we knew his age --maybe it would tell us something?????????????/


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^

Wow breakaway had quite a race record! Similar to that polish prince bird. What area is this that he is racing?


----------



## windyflat

Breakaway raced in the UK. One heck of a bird!


----------



## ERIC K

I just read a story about George Busschaert and his strain of pigeon. He just might be in the top group .


----------



## RodSD

toilco should give credits to those articles. Initially I thought he/she wrote those until I remember some of those articles before. It would be more professional to give credits. In high school they emphasize not to plagiarize.


----------



## Pigeon0446

windyflat said:


> Breakaway raced in the UK. One heck of a bird!


He was a good bird but he didn't win 59 races. Alot of the wins are double counted as club then federation. To me a bird can only win one race at a time. If you win the combine or federation then you had to have won the club it's not 2 wins. Then on top of that all the races the bird won or did good it were less then 150 miles.


----------



## toilco

RodSD said:


> toilco should give credits to those articles. Initially I thought he/she wrote those until I remember some of those articles before. It would be more professional to give credits. In high school they emphasize not to plagiarize.


 .........................................


----------



## windyflat

Pigeon0446 said:


> He was a good bird but he didn't win 59 races. Alot of the wins are double counted as club then federation. To me a bird can only win one race at a time. If you win the combine or federation then you had to have won the club it's not 2 wins. Then on top of that all the races the bird won or did good it were less then 150 miles.


Under the rules of Ron organization that he raced with at that time and still races today he did indeed win 59 races. Sprint races are pretty popular in other countries....


----------



## Pigeon0446

windyflat said:


> Under the rules of Ron organization that he raced with at that time and still races today he did indeed win 59 races. Sprint races are pretty popular in other countries....


So my combine winners are 2 time winners because they won the Combine as well as the Club. If thats how ppl want to see it go ahead but to me they won one race not 2 just like in the results you shown there were about 10 races where the bird got credit for 2 wins and I even saw one race where the bird got credit for 3 wins for one race. I personally would love to have a bunch of short races. If you have a good bird you can race him a couple times a week with races shorter then 90 miles. And you can rack up wins with the bird.


----------



## conditionfreak

A human winning a 100 meter dash is something special for sure. They earn the title of the "fastest man alive" when they do it. How come that title is never given to the winner of a marathon race?

The money seems to be made in pigeon racing, on 300 and 350 mile races. So that is where most concentrate. Most flyers put 80% of their efforts into young bird races, and mostly into the money races. Some flyers do not even race old birds. Because the money isn't near as good.

Me....I prefer the old bird races and the longer the better. But there are few like me. This is my hobby. Not my job, part time or full time. Most go for the money. That is the way of the world. Sad really. Reminds me of an old song, that starts something like this:

"For 40 years I chased the dollar......." (I won't put the whole song here)


----------



## conditionfreak

A combine winner is obviously a club winner. But it is only one race. IMO. Even though you get two diploma's. You won one race. You did not race twice that day. Heck. If included in that race, you were the first auction bird AND first all white bird. You did not win four races. You won one race that day. Congratulations are in order for one race. Prizes and awards may be given for several things that occurred from that race. But you only won one race. You did not win a race between you and Joe. You and Jim, and you and Jill.

Well. Technically you did win a race between those people individually. But you didn't. (oh heck, now I'm confusing myself)


----------



## kingdizon

windyflat said:


> Breakaway raced in the UK. One heck of a bird!


I was watching Share The Blue Sky and heard the story of how Breakaway came to be,truly incredible! I think his mother needs most of the credit for him. Im sure she had SOMETHING to do with his massive wins. Great bird,great story. 
Why just racing pigeons? Why not most famous pigeons?? Im going with the hen Noah let out the Ark....


----------



## Granny Smith

Wow. You dug this topic up from the archives


----------



## kingdizon

Granny Smith said:


> Wow. You dug this topic up from the archives


Lol.. its been a LONG night Granny Smith.


----------



## umaximus

Pigeon0446 said:


> He was a good bird but he didn't win 59 races. Alot of the wins are double counted as club then federation. To me a bird can only win one race at a time. If you win the combine or federation then you had to have won the club it's not 2 wins. Then on top of that all the races the bird won or did good it were less then 150 miles.


Agreed. Double counting a race is not the same as racing two different races at two different times.


----------



## triple7loft

SMOKIN JOE was a great american pigeon


----------

